# Endimari



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sense fer cap tipus de cerca a la xarxa, si us plau, què em sabeu dir del mot _endimari_? 

El coneixeu? 

El feu anar? 

Si no és així, què us fa l'efecte que és?

Moltes gràcies, com sempre!


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sense fer cap tipus de cerca a la xarxa, si us plau, què em sabeu dir del mot _endimari_?
> 
> El coneixeu?


 
No l'havia sentit mai fins ara.



> El feu anar?


No, mai.



> Si no és així, què us fa l'efecte que és?


Doncs em fa l'efecte que deu ser alguna cosa de la biologia.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Ni idea, Montse.
No m'atraveixo a aventurar què deu voler dir...


----------



## RIU

Així de sobte, primera noticia. I ja friso...


----------



## chics

Ni idea...


----------



## Guybrush_11

Mai havia sentit aquest mot, i no tinc ni idea del seu posible significat.
Si alguna persona sap quelcom al voltant d'aquesta paraula que ho comente, smepre es d'agrair el poder ampliar vocabulari.

P.D.: Lamente el tema accents, dieresis i "c trencada" pero el teclat en el que estic no en te, i durant un temps sera habitual aquestes errades forcades en mi.

P.D.2: Aprofite per a saludar a tothom, ja que soc nou aci. Espere poder contribuir un poquet a aquest forum, el qual em pareix prou interessant.


----------



## Samaruc

Ni idea jo tampoc... Si ho sentís dir pensaria que és un mot inventat per algú que es vol fer passar per italià... 

Ah, sigues benvingut, Guybrush_11.


----------



## Keiria

No havia sentit mai aquesta paraula i no puc ni intentar endevinar què deu voler dir . Ens deixaràs amb la intriga TPS?



Guybrush_11 said:


> P.D.: Lamente el tema accents, dieresis i "c trencada" pero el teclat en el que estic no en te, i durant un temps sera habitual aquestes errades forcades en mi.


 
Benvingut/da Guybrush_11! Mira aquesta pàgina: http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/catala.htm Sempre pots escriure allà i enganxar-ho al fòrum.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola a tothom!

Doncs resulta que és una paraula tipiquíssima de la meva vila natal (Vilanova i la Geltrú) per designar una cosa o estri inútil; és a dir, un "trasto". 

Fa anys i panys que jo mateixa he deixat de fer-la servir, suposo que perquè visc a una altra banda. L'altre dia, però, no sé en què pensava que em va venir la paraula a la ment. Llavors em vaig dir que què curiós, que feia anys que no la sentia. No seria una paraula inventada? Una paraula del "lessico familiare"? Vaig buscar-la al diccionari sense cap èxit; llavors vaig fer una cerca a Google i, efectivament, vaig descobrir que és una cosa de Vilanova i prou, es veu.

Més que res volia saber si, tot i no conèixer la paraula, se'n podia intuir el significat. Veig que no 

Doncs ja ho sabeu: _endimari_ = _trasto_ a Vilanova i la Geltrú.

Endimari


Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Keiria

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Més que res volia saber si, tot i no conèixer la paraula, se'n podia intuir el significat. Veig que no


 
Si ens haguéssis donat una mica més de context ...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Keiria said:


> Si ens haguéssis donat una mica més de context ...


 
Ai, Keiria! És que us estava posant a prova! 

De bon rotllo!


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tots,

Doncs per aqui l'Eixample sempre hem dit "andròmina" i també "rampoina". Em sembla que més que típica la paraula la debeu tenir en exclusiva.


----------



## xupxup

Doncs en aquest cas la connexio Penedès no ha funcionat. Jo tampoc la coneixia, i després de buscar-la, l'he preguntat a casa, i tampoc els sonava. Però no t'ho perdis, que surt al DCVB, i sembla que fa uns quants anys devia ser més coneguda.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Doncs en aquest cas la connexio Penedès no ha funcionat. Jo tampoc la coneixia, i després de buscar-la, l'he preguntat a casa, i tampoc els sonava. Però no t'ho perdis, que surt al DCVB, i sembla que fa uns quants anys devia ser més coneguda.


 
Gràcies, Xupxup. I jo que em pensava que potser tu sí que la coneixies, aquesta paraula!


----------



## Jordi Grau Fontanals

A _L'Escanyapobres_ (1884) de Narcís Oller, hi trobareu: "En altre cantó, dins un calaix ple de retalls i endimàries, tenia un gran munt de cabdells de fil..."


----------

